# 450 Bushmaster



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Toying with the idea of a new AR build and the 450 Bushmaster seems intriguing for a 100 yard setup. Just want to know if anyone else here owns and shoots one regularly.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*PM Inbound*

Dave, PM with info inbound. ----- SAWMAN


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I had one for a while and loved it...just not much ammo choices if you don't reload..don't skimp on optics, it'll jar cheap ones off


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> I had one for a while and loved it...just not much ammo choices if you don't reload..don't skimp on optics, it'll jar cheap ones off


 Copy that. I'm considering another ACOG.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Good choice. Wish I would have kept mine.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Something else I just thought about, I had the long barrel and wished I had gotten the carbine size


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd go with the 50 Beowulf over the 450 Bushmaster (actually, I have one!). A guy on th Smith & Wesson forum has a Beowulf upper with mag and ammo for sale:

http://smith-wessonforum.com/guns-sale-trade/255644-alexander-arms-50-beowulf-upper-sale.html


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I've definitely got my eye on the 16" barrel.

Scubapro, I don't reload, so it makes the Bushmaster a little more attractive being Hornady is producing some decent ammo. Besides, if I got the Wulf, SAWMAN would have one less thing to poke fun at me about. I just couldn't do that to him lol.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I have no trouble getting factory ammo for the 50 Beowulf. Alexander Arms makes it and MidwayUSA usually has it in stock. I've got 500 or so rounds of the stuff in my ammo closet right now...


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

scubapro said:


> I have no trouble getting factory ammo for the 50 Beowulf. Alexander Arms makes it and MidwayUSA usually has it in stock. I've got 500 or so rounds of the stuff in my ammo closet right now...


I also am thinking of getting the .50 Beowulf.

I have another extra complete lower I need to do something with.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

KENDIVE, be glad to help you out with this problem and take it off your hands "I have another extra complete lower I need to do something with":whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------

